# Color Changes



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I think it's fascinating to watch the changes that mice go through as they mature. This is one of my merles who certainly changed a lot from the time he was born until now!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Great looking, very unique!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I'm really liking the looks of merles  Cute baby!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mouse, and great post.


----------

